# -Twilight-



## ArronHunt (Sep 25, 2007)

Around my school there is a strong obsession with the Book, "Twilight" by Stephanie Meyer. Almost everybody has read it, including myself. It is an instant classic, and probably one of the best books I have read so far in my lifetime. If you are interested in Action/Romance/Mystery/Awesomeness/Vampires/Super-Human-Strength/Near-Death-Events then this book is perfect for you. 

And, recently, I have discovered there is are Two more books following this one! I strongly suggest this book on the top of your list-of-books-to-read

My Rating: :5stars:


----------



## Perpetual♥blockage (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes, Twilight is pretty freaking gangster.
It's easy to read and to understand, so nobody even has an excuse *not* to read it. If it wasn't for ENDER'S GAME lol Twilight would be my absolute favorite book/series ever.


----------



## RebelGoddess (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't know if I'd call it an instant classic (then again, lol, I'm always picky about what I deem a literary 'classic') or "pretty freaking gangster", but I have to agree that it is a great book.

I'd heard about pTwilight and its almost instant opularity when it was new, but I refrained from reading it because lately I've been shying away from more young adult/"teenage audience" focused books. But later on I worked for a book store, and I must have sold hundreds of copies of it, which of course peaked my interest even more.

But it wasn't until this summer (happilly after the final part of the trilogy came out so I didn't end up having to wait in suspense) that I actually ourchased it.

I have to say, considering a lot of current YA fiction and the general reputation of it (not nec. a bad thing, just that a lot of recent YA isn't literature quality), and the sci fi fantasy plot line, I found it very good.

It was incredibly well written, well thought out, and beautifully crafted.

I tend to be a book snob sometimes (I blame my mother for being one of those I love every classic/have read War & Peace 5 time - hehe, TRUE! but I don't really blame her) and I was more than pleasantly surprised.

Very Good Book!

Racheal


----------



## BeneficialAddictions (Sep 30, 2007)

I also liked Twilight. Very, very much so. I also loved the second book in the series New Moon. but the third book, Eclipse, sucked. It was just...not good no matter how many people say it's the best of the series. It's just horrible and every character was idiotic and stupid. People are annoying in their love for each other. I don't recommend the series. Unless you like to be sourly dissapointed.


----------



## Nillani (Oct 1, 2007)

mmm... I loved twilight... do you know it's being made into a movie? I'm pretty sure they're running auditions soon... it's supposed to come out somewhere around 2010...


----------



## Perpetual♥blockage (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww man, the movie thing is definite now?

That sucks. They're gonna slaughter it.


I rather liked Eclipse. I noticed when I finished the second book that Twilight made me deliriously happy and New Moon made me ridiculously sad, so I guessed Eclipse would make me really mad.

I WAS RIGHT.

Jacob was a total jerk in that one. Like geez man, you sure know how to impress a girl -_-


----------



## The girl left behind... (Oct 2, 2007)

I love love love love the Twilight series!!!! I have read all three and a fourth one is coming out. I don't know if she plans to stop with that one but i sure hope not. I used to be a Harry Potter fanatic since i was like, 9 years old. But as soon as i got through the 5 chapter on Twilight, Harry Potter was old news. It's all the rage in my school as well. I have gotten friends that i know that despise reading to fall in love with it. I think Stephanie has made a work of art. This means a lot coming from me, i am a hard critic when it comes to books.

 PS.
I agree with perpetual.  this series was an emotional roller coaster.  Happy, sad, then mad.  Man!  Stephanie sure knows how to put someone through their paces!


----------

